# Medical volunteering in Pretoria Area



## curiousgeorge5080 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am an American medical practitioner, Physician Assistant, and am interested in volunteering my skills at an HIV Clinic/Care Center for Children. I have found several volunteer opportunities involving specifically childcare, etc, but does anyone know of a care center which would be in need of skilled medical volunteers specifically in the Pretoria area? ( I will be living here for the next 2-4 years as my husband is working in the country.)

Thanks for any suggestions.

Cindy


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

curiousgeorge5080 said:


> I am an American medical practitioner, Physician Assistant, and am interested in volunteering my skills at an HIV Clinic/Care Center for Children. I have found several volunteer opportunities involving specifically childcare, etc, but does anyone know of a care center which would be in need of skilled medical volunteers specifically in the Pretoria area? ( I will be living here for the next 2-4 years as my husband is working in the country.)
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy
Have you contacted the following council yet?

HPCSA


----------

